# Altima Alignment



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

I did an alignment to my 98 altima about 5 months ago. It is once again dis-aligned again. what can it be? thanks:lame:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

couple things to check. check the tie rods and also check the rack and pinion mount bushings. it also wouldnt hurt to have the ball joints checked.


----------

